# Euroleague-final: Olympiakos - Real Madrid



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

*Euroleague-final: Olympiacos - Real Madrid*

The Euroleague-final between Olympiacos and Real Madrid has just started.

Maybe there is some interest in discussing this game.


----------



## Porn Player

Real are playing big around the rim. Vassilis Spanoulis is going to have to have a big game from the perimeter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Madrid are 3-4 from the three-point line.

Good start by Begic.


----------



## 29380

Papanikolaou Slam!!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What a three by Fernandez.


----------



## Porn Player

RM don't really have a power house scoring machine, they play such good team ball and everybody seems to hit the open looks.


----------



## 29380

:nonono: Olympiakos's D


----------



## Porn Player

Eww from Olympiakos and Spanoulis, they're playing hero ball to start the game, I think they got the memo wrong.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Olympiacos only have two fouls against their players.


----------



## Porn Player

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Olympiacos only have two fouls against their players.


It's because they haven't got close to RM


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Porn Player said:


> It's because they haven't got close to RM


Okay.

We are missing our threes now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Didn't look like that Kostas Sloukas should have got a foul with him.


----------



## Porn Player

I've switched to the GSW game, sorry to leave you bro!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Porn Player said:


> I've switched to the GSW game, sorry to leave you bro!


Hehe, ok.

I am watching both this and football.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

They keep hitting threes.


----------



## 29380

Spanoulis is on fire


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Mirotic is injured.


----------



## 29380

Rudy Fernandez with a 3 to take back the lead for Real.


----------



## 29380

Spanoulis!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We need more players who can score.


----------



## 29380

Slaughter flops on Papanikolaou giving Oly two FT then Papanikolaou makes a great pass Oly leads 82-70.


----------



## 29380

Papanikolaou steal and SLAM!!!

84-70 Oly


----------



## 29380

Olympiakos back to back Euroleague Champions


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Very bad to lead with 17 points and then lose with 12 points. However, Spanoulis and Acie Law was great.

Congratulations to Olympiacos-fans if we have some here.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: Euroleague-final: Olympiacos - Real Madrid*

I figured RM not having a go to guy would hurt them, they need to pick up somebody who can create for themselves.


----------

